# What do you think?



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am thinking about getting one of these and was wondering what you guy's thought? http://www.abt.com/product/54307/Onkyo-TXNR809.html No fanboys please.....:boxer:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 809 is a great receiver, Its my top pick at the moment given the price and features its hard to beat. You can get it here for much cheaper.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I know you love Onkyo Tony but do you own one of these ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL nope, but I have gently persuaded 4 other members to get it in recent weeks and they all love it.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Actually after shipping it isn't cheaper....:rolleyesno:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

C'mon people convince me why this is better than the comparable Denon......:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

to get a "comparable" Denon you would need to spend at least $600 more, The 809 amplification section is very strong and you get the very best video processing available including 4k upscaling. No other manufacturer is offering that yet.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, I understand it has 4k upscaling but without a display that is 4k native that does me no good. I want to know if the heat issue has been resolved and if the xt is that much better than Multieq.....Not trying to be a killjoy but I need real world experience with this unit....:help:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

my 805 has XT and it does a much better job on the sub and all reports from members here who have it and the 709, 609 have no issues with heat.
Im not a true "fanboy" Its just hard to argue with the facts.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

:TThanks Tony I just can't find any independent results that say XT is better than Multi Eq and with Audysey not offering any stats on the issue I need real world experience. I do think your opinion is top notch so I appreciate your opinion. Anyone else willing to help will be appreciated....


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Tony I just can't find any independent results that say XT is better than Multi Eq and with Audysey not offering any stats on the issue I need real world experience. I do think your opinion is top notch so I appreciate your opinion. Anyone else willing to help will be appreciated....:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem, Try contacting member ALMFamily, he bought one and loves it so far.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm one of the "gently persuaded" members who purchased one and I couldn't be happier with my decision. I cannot speak for the Denon as I've always owned Yamaha prior to this. As Tony said you won't find a member here with anything but praise for the 809 but in the end it's your money and your decision. Good luck.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> No problem, Try contacting member ALMFamily, he bought one and loves it so far.


I will, Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JBrax said:


> I'm one of the "gently persuaded" members who purchased one and I couldn't be happier with my decision.


LOL :hide:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

JBrax said:


> I'm one of the "gently persuaded" members who purchased one and I couldn't be happier with my decision. I cannot speak for the Denon as I've always owned Yamaha prior to this. As Tony said you won't find a member here with anything but praise for the 809 but in the end it's your money and your decision. Good luck.


Ok, what did you have before? And is the 809 that much better especially in the EQ side????? C'mon give me some gut feeling info.....:foottap:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Ok, what did you have before? And is the 809 that much better especially in the EQ side????? C'mon give me some gut feeling info.....:foottap:


I had a lower to mid level rx-v567 and there really is no comparison on the sound quality. Movies sound much more enveloping and theater like. I have Klipsch Reference speakers that are very efficient but the added power did make a noticeable difference. Audyssey is much better than the YPAO the Yamaha had and also made a huge difference. As Tony said you might want to get with Joe for a better sales job as he's a little better at putting thoughts into words. I start peaking with words like WOW, COOL, and you get the idea.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

JBrax said:


> I had a lower to mid level rx-v567 and there really is no comparison on the sound quality. Movies sound much more enveloping and theater like. I have Klipsch Reference speakers that are very efficient but the added power did make a noticeable difference. Audyssey is much better than the YPAO the Yamaha had and also made a huge difference. As Tony said you might want to get with Joe for a better sales job as he's a little better at putting thoughts into words. I start peaking with words like WOW, COOL, and you get the idea.


Now thats what I want to hear.. I just really think that Audyssey itself is being less than truthfull on it's actuall results and to hear from real users like you makes more sense to me.....:T I will make up my mind in the next week or so and this thread will be a big influence in my decision.....:wave:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

C'mon 809 users convince me........:help::scratch::wave:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey TC - sorry I did not see this earlier - I have been working in my HT all day.

I spent about a month looking at different AVRs - I pretty much ran the gauntlet of HK, Pioneer, Marantz, Denon and Onkyo. Now, full disclosure - I do have an Onkyo 604 right now, but I had no preconceived notions about which I wanted to do because I was not in love with the 604.

I wanted the following:

good SQ
pre-amps
ability to EQ as I don't know REW (yet!)
7.2 capability
and a few others which really don't matter atm I guess :R

After looking at the different options, for me it came down to the Denon and the Onkyo as the more I read, the more feedback I saw that Audessey was more user friendly than MPACC (?). Between those 2, Onkyo has the better amplifier stage so that sold me - it also helped that it had Qdeo, etc. So, I went with it.

I am sure that doesn't matter much for the purposes of this discussion, but I thought a bit of background as to why I chose it would be beneficial.

Now, I do not have my HT room complete yet. For the time being, I have set up a pseudo room in an open area in my basement so I could ensure my gear was functioning when I received it. When I initially set it all up (I have 2.1 atm), the speakers really sounded - for lack of a better term - weak and the sub was kind of lost in that space.

For the record, this is my 1st real foray into HT - as I said, I have the 604. But, I have been running the Acoustimass 10 with it and considered myself as having "surround sound". :rolleyesno:

So, I PM'd Tony to seek his advice and he suggested running Audessey. I was not planning on running it as I was not planning on this being a long term set-up.

I ran it - and was astounded. I only ran 6 of the 8 listening positions as the room really has very little depth, but the sound was much more enveloping, the dialogue was very crisp and clear, and I scared the dogs! :hsd: The only change I made to what Audessey did was to adjust the sub as I prefer a bit heavier thump.

All in all, I am VERY pleased with my decision as this is a unit I feel will last me quite some time. I am confident that, should you choose to go this route, you will be extremely pleased with it as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Joe, I really appreciate the opinion on the Onkyo and For the price I can get it I think it is sounds more and more like a good choice. You guy's are awesome, as usual, and with my new Chase HT speakers coming next week it should be a good match.............:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am very curious what you think about the Chase speaker system. Let us know


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> I am very curious what you think about the Chase speaker system. Let us know


I will for sure....:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You mentioned your B&W 801s are failing in another post of yours, what happened?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I lost another tweeter. I replaced them with some after market tweets that worked fine for about a year but to replace them with some from B+W will cost about a grand so I just decided to go with the new Chase speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW. Thats a pricy repair, what a shame given the quality of the speakers. Ive been in sound heaven since I got my EV Sentry's. They sound superb.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> WOW. Thats a pricy repair, what a shame given the quality of the speakers. Ive been in sound heaven since I got my EV Sentry's. They sound superb.


I bet, I just wish the tweets weren't so expensive for my B+W's but I am afraid to spend that kind of cash on something as old as they are for fear that something else would go wrong with them after I spend the money. For now they will go into storage until I either part them out, sell them, or hit the lotto and fix them.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I was in one of our local High end A/V stores last week and got talking to one of the sales people. When I mentioned that I got the EV's for free and just had to re-foam the drivers his comment to me was "do you have any idea how much you would have to pay to get something that sounds as good as they do?" I asked him what? he figures between $10 and $15 thousand :yikes: Im not sure I believe that but Im sold that spending good money on speakers is probably the single most important thing you can do.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> I was in one of our local High end A/V stores last week and got talking to one of the sales people. When I mentioned that I got the EV's for free and just had to re-foam the drivers his comment to me was "do you have any idea how much you would have to pay to get something that sounds as good as they do?" I asked him what? he figures between $10 and $15 thousand :yikes: Im not sure I believe that but Im sold that spending good money on speakers is probably the single most important thing you can do.


Your right that speakers are the most important piece of the system. I think you got a fantastic deal on your EV's and I just wish we were closer so I could come take a listen.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Whats funny is Ive used these very speakers for many years in the studio at our church so I feel that Ive had them for a long time. Our music director just did not want them taking up space in the storage room as we moved to a new building 5 years ago and never set the studio up again.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> OK, I understand it has 4k upscaling but without a display that is 4k native that does me no good. I want to know if the heat issue has been resolved and if the xt is that much better than Multieq.....Not trying to be a killjoy but I need real world experience with this unit....:help:


Check this link for the relative benefits of the different versions of Audyssey. 

http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq

My last 3 receivers have been Onkyo, because at the time of my purchases Onkyo seemed to be the best bang for the buck. I haven't spent a lot of time playing with other brands but I do find the Onkyo menus easy to navigate. You are correct that 4K up scaling is useless without a 4K display, and 4K would not sway me either. Consider it an added feature thrown in for free on a unit that is already a superb value without it. As for the heat issue, yes they tend to run warm, but not scary hot as some would have you believe. My first Onkyo was the 703, which auto shutdown as a safety when I pushed it too hard. But who really needs 114dB on a regular basis? My 576 would not be considered for a "real" HT bigger than maybe a bedroom size, but it has served me quite well for a living room casual viewing system. My current system has a 3008 which I am constantly impressed with. 
I don't know if all this makes me a "fanboy", and I have no experience with the x09 series. All I can say is that money is tighter than it was last year and if I were looking for a receiver right now the 809 would be at the top of my list.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

phreak said:


> Check this link for the relative benefits of the different versions of Audyssey.
> 
> http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq
> 
> ...



Fantastic, Thank you. I trhink that I am going to give the 809 serious consideration when it is time to pull the trigger.:T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought the 809 today. I will have it tommorrow along with my new CHT speakers......Ahhhhhhhh, New Toy's...:bigsmile:


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Gonna need something to help you sleep tonight? Oh, the anticipation!!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice - grats! May you enjoy them for a good long time. :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

phreak said:


> Gonna need something to help you sleep tonight? Oh, the anticipation!!


Sleep??? I don't think so.....


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Nice - grats! May you enjoy them for a good long time. :T


Thanks, I hope so to.....:bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I just got the 809 a few minutes ago but I got a call that I won't get the new CHT speakers till tommorrow sometime....Ahhhhh, more waiting....:sad: Time to start reading the manual....:wave:


----------

